# Unterschied Coss Max Laufräder u. CrossLand/ride



## snake999acid (13. November 2006)

hi, was ist der unterschied zwischen den Mavic Cross Max Laufrädern?
Speziell der unterschied zwischen den SL, XL etc.

Und was ist der unterschied zwischen den CrossLand/CrossRide laufrädern?
welhcer wäre "besser"?


----------



## madmax87 (13. November 2006)

Preis, Gewicht (und damit Haltbarkeit), beim XL gibts glaub ich auch Steckachsenoption. 
Was besser ist, kann man so pauschal nicht sagen, ein XL ist wohl für einen <60 kg Xc-Racer überdimensioniert, ein Zweizentnermensch dürfte an seinem Enduro mit dem SLR wenig Freude haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snake999acid (13. November 2006)

madmax87 schrieb:


> Preis, Gewicht (und damit Haltbarkeit), beim XL gibts glaub ich auch Steckachsenoption.
> Was besser ist, kann man so pauschal nicht sagen, ein XL ist wohl für einen <60 kg Xc-Racer überdimensioniert, ein Zweizentnermensch dürfte an seinem Enduro mit dem SLR wenig Freude haben.



ich wiege knapp 67kg und fahr nen Scott Scale.. will es eigentlich ziemlich leicht haben..
SLR is ne zu teure option ^^


----------



## emzeh10 (13. November 2006)

teure....aber sehr sehr gute option.
ansonsten: testberichte crossmax...
http://www.testberichte.de/test/produkt_tests_mavic_crossmax_sx_p83866.html


----------



## snake999acid (13. November 2006)

emzeh10 schrieb:


> teure....aber sehr sehr gute option.
> ansonsten: testberichte crossmax...
> http://www.testberichte.de/test/produkt_tests_mavic_crossmax_sx_p83866.html



was ist eigentlich mit den neuen 2007 Mavic CrossTrail Disc ? preis ist noch knapp am annehmbaren, gewicht auch...


----------



## Randy Andy (14. November 2006)

Hallo Snake,

SL 2006 hat ne leichtere Nabe, n dünneres Felgenbett, flache Alu speichen, Gewichtstuning zwischen den Speichen im Felgenring (InterSpokeMilling). Der XL ist fast identisch nur für schwerere Fahrer ausgelegt oder besser gesagt für extremere XC oder Marathons konzipiert. Dicke Alu speichen rund, breiteres Felgenbett ( für noch fettere Mäntel und Stabilität ) und und und.

2007 hat sich die geschichte aber grundlegend geändert! Beide Laufräder haben eine komplett neue Nabenkonstrucktion was den Speichenschirm flacher werden läßt und daraus resultiert eine höhere Torsionssteifigkeit. Laufräder sind generell ca. 100gr. Leichter geworden. XL was jetzt ST heißt hat nun auch ISM und ist bei leichterem Gewicht stabiler. 

Crossland ist gesteckt und geschweißt, crossride nur gesteckt. Zudem ist der Crossland UST kompatibel.

Der SLR kommt mit Titanspannern, Titanachsen und Taschen. Deshalb der kleine Aufpreis. Zudem ist er ja eloxiert was ja normalerweise auch mehr kostet. 

Für dein Scale würde ich dir die 2007 Laufräder empfehlen ( SL oder SLR ) und gleich noch dieses MP3. Hab ich auch gemacht. Kostet n kleinen Betrag aber dann sind deine Laufräder gleich noch gegen Defekte die durch Eigenverschulden, Unfall oder sonnstiges zwei Jahre versichert. 
Irgentwie cool!!!

Grüße

Andy


----------



## snake999acid (14. November 2006)

danke, wie viel kosten denn die SL?`hat jemand nen konkretes angebot? online versand?

und was mit den Cross Trail Disc?


----------

